# Garden Gnome Railways



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I've wanted to create a garden railroad with live steam for a while now. I finally figured out an angle that works with the wife. A Garden Gnome railway, do everything up whimsical with gnomes and fairyfolk. She's happy because it's girlly, I'm happy because I get to run some trains, and make some noise. Anyway I found some stuff that are perfect for the look. It comes from the UK

http://www.tuxcraft.com/shop/ and is all concrete. I think I'll wait to order though until our dollar is worth a little more relative to the pound, but thought I'd share my idea and find with everyone.


----------

